# Grilled white bass caveman style



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Grilled a few white bass from this weekend catch on a open grill. Simple trick, just gut them and wash them out real good. Leave scales on and sprinkle lightly with salt. Grill for about 5-10 min each side on medium flame(depending how big the fish). When done, let rest for about 5 minutes. Peel skin back and brush with some garlic/green chives butter. Remove grilled meat from bones. Throw some fresh leafy greens, mint leafs and other fresh herbs on a sheet of rice paper. Some sweat chilly sauce for dipping and BAM......fresh fish spring rolls. Enjoy..


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You are a cave man, not that there's anything wrong with that. Seriously, looks great.


----------

